# HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable



## hakkebakke (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
habe ein paar fragen zu dem hds 5 (festeinbau) ins portable umzubauen.

Habe mir halt vor das hds 5 combo inkl. geber (83/200khz entsprechen doch 60° oder?) von einer englischen seite aus zu kaufen, alleine schon von den preis verhältnis hier in deutschland, auch wenn kein support gibt, kann man sich die bücher für das gerät dazu kaufen, es gibt möglichkeiten.
So wenn das Gerät kommt, ist es bestimmt für den festeinbau ins bot. Bräuchte halt ein portables.

Meine Frage dazu ist, was genau brauche ich dazu alles, am besten so ein Koffer, bzw so eine tasche wo ein akku+ladegärt+saugknopfhalter dabei ist? Brauche ich dazu noch ein kabel für die batterie? Meiner überlegung eigentlich nicht, weil man schließt es doch auch im bot an die batterie an, dann müsste es man doch ohne probleme auch an ein akku anschließen können oder sehe ich das falsch? Braucht man dafür extra klemmen?

Dann ist noch meine frage zu dem hds 5, was genau speichert das gerät auf die speicherkarte? Nur den GPS weg, mit den wegpunkten, was mich wirklich nicht so interessiert sondern was mich eher interessiert ist es, das was ich auf dem echolot sehe, wie der boden ist, die bodenbeschaffenheit, welche berge, bzw löcher es halt an gewissen stellen gibt, und mir das anschließend auf dem pc angucken kann und auswerten. Ist sowas möglich?

Ich weis, viele viele fragen, bin noch sehr neu auf dem gebiet und habe viel interesse über die sachen zu lernen und eines besseren belehrt zu werden.


mfg hakkebakke

ps. einen schönen sonntag euch


----------



## mr-bugg (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

Also je nach Boot wo du das Gerät einbaust verlegt man Kabel ordentlich!!! Bei meinem Boot wäre es zu aufwendig jedesmal die Verkabelung neu zu machen. Ich würde mir ein zweites Stomkabel, einen zweiten Echolotgeber und einen zweiten Halter für das Gerät zu legen. Dann kannst du einfach das Gerät wechseln ohne viel gedöhnse. Soweit ich im Handbuch gelesen habe kannst du Aufzeichnungen auf eine SD Karte speichern.

Tom


----------



## Danfreak (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

Zum Umbau benötigst Du mind. einen Akku 12V 10Ah und ein Ladegerät(Pollin), sowie einen Koffer(Baumarkt).                    Vom Saugnapfhalter würde ich abraten, versuch es lieber mit einer Geberstange. 
Batteriekabel ist beim Gerät dabei, benötigst nur ein paar Kabelschuhe.
Die Karte zeichnet auch den Echolottrack auf. Kannst hinterher alles auf dem PC betrachten.


----------



## hakkebakke (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

hi,
super danke für die antworten, *daumen hoch*

gruß


----------



## Hendreich (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

Hallo,
wenn Du die Sache ordentlich machen willst kaufst Du Dir einen ordentlichen Koffer. Ich habe mir einen Peli-Case mit Schaumeinlage angeschafft. Kostet um die 170 €. Da kann man sich seine Fächer selber ausreisen. Über den Koffer kannst Du mit dem Auto fahren, der hält das ab. Er ist auch Wasserdicht. Da verstaue ich die Batterie, das HDS 5, und den Geber drin. Die v
Verkabelung ist dann ja nicht so schwierig. Denk daran das Du eine Sicherung zwischen Batterie und Echolot schaltest. Und auf gar keinen Fall irgendwie am Geberkabel rumschnippeln. Das wars sonst mit Echos. Das Stromkabel kann bei bedarf gekürzt werden. Ich hatte meinen Koffer schon mal mit Fotos hier reingestellt. Such mal unter Humminbird. Das war noch mein altes Gerät. Da sieht man wie ich es gebaut hatte. Hat super funktioniert.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Danfreak (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

also wenn Du nicht unbedingt Dein Auto drauf abstellen willst|rolleyes reicht einer aus dem Baummarkt für 20-30€ und von dem gesparten Rest, leistest Du Dir dann das Program Dr. Depht und baust Dir eine einzigartige Tiefenkarte von Deinem Gewässer.#6


----------



## Goldi3 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

Hallöle
Wie meinst du das mit dem Program von Dr. Depht ??? Wie kann man sich da die einzigartige Tiefenkarte von seinem Gewässer erstellen.|bigeyes
Klingt auf jeden Fall interressant!!!

bis denne
           Goldi


----------



## Holger15 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

ich hab das hds 5 fest im boot verbaut und benutze es zusätzlich noch in norwegen.
eigentlich brauch man bis auf das hds gerät selber alles doppelt!
es gibt da auch ne originale tasche , box ,echolotgeber,
haltespange und das stromkabel (incl. sicherung und batterieanschluß) zu kaufen.
achtung,das stromkabel,war ewig nicht lieferbar!
ja dann stecker ab,halteschrauben runter und auf den mobilen koffer setzen.
der spaß kostet aber nochmal richtig! hab`s aber trotzdem nicht 
bereut!:vik:


----------



## Dirty Old Man (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

petri,

mich würde interessieren, warum an dem geberkabel nicht "rumgeschnibbelt" werden soll?? eventuell müsste ich es bei mir auch kürzen.

zum thema pelicase, meine firma verkauft die dinger. es sind meiner meinung nach die besten cases die man kaufen kann. seit wir einen neuen lieferanten haben, sind sie wirklich günstig geworden. wer interesse hatt, schickt mir pn für den link.

gruss marco


----------



## Loup de mer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

Hallo Marco

Nicht am Geberkabel "rumschnibbeln" würde ich aus folgenden Gründen:
1. Das Kabel ist ein geschirmtes Kabel, etwa so wie ein Koaxialkabel für den Fernsehempfang, allerdings mit mehreren Innenadern. 
Du hättest also Probleme, die Schirmung wieder vernünftig herzustellen, und noch mehr Probleme, das ganze wieder verlässlich wasserdicht zu bekommen.
2. Es könnte sein, dass die Kabellänge wellenlängenmäßig genau auf die im Kabel übertragenen Signale abgestimmt ist (aber das weiß ich nicht genau). Eine Kürzung des Kabels könnte also auch die Signalübertragung im Kabel verschlechtern.
Ich lebe mit dem langen Kabel und rolle den nicht benötigten Teil einfach zusammen, Kabelbinder rum und fertig.

Zum Thema Pelicase: ist tatsächlich das beste wo gibt und nicht mit einem Baumarktkoffer zu vergleichen. Die aus dem Baumarkt sind weder wasserdicht noch korrrosionsbeständig!
Wenn du nicht gerade am Umsatz aus dem Kofferverkauf deiner Fa. beteiligt bist, kannst du den Link hier (glaub ich) ruhig reinstellen. Würde sicher viele Besitzer hochwertiger Lote interessieren.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die Pelicases in D günstiger sind als ein Eigenimport aus USA - lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Hendreich (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: HDS 5 vom Festeinbau ins Portable*

Ich habe mir einen Peli Case Koffer gebraucht für 81 € in ebay ersteigert. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig damit. Stelle aber heute Nachmittag mal ein paar Bilder rein. Sieht bis jetzt ganz ordentlich aus.

Steffen


----------

